# Adding wall outlets, unfinished basement



## cferg68 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I have a question regarding adding outlets along approximately 20 feet of an unfinished basement (poured concrete) wall that is my shop. I'd like to add one 20A circuit with 3 or 4 outlets. There is a panel with space on the opposite wall. I know the conductors need to be protected from physical damage along the wall.

My question:
Is it acceptable and good practice to run 12/2 NM cable from the panel through the unfinished ceiling to a junction box above the wall and then use individual conductors in EMT from the junction box down and then horizontally across the wall (I've heard, read that it is hard to pull NM cable through conduit and it might be a violation if more than a certain distance).

I guess one more question. I know outlets in unfinished basement areas need to be GFCI protected. Can I wire it so I install one GFCI receptacle and the downstream ones are protected?

Thanks and any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You could run the cable across the ceiling and sleeve it in a conduit down to a box. You need a bushing at the top of the conduit.

You can provide GFI protection to other receptacles if they are wired from the LOAD terminals of the GFI.

Check out this example from Mike Holt.

http://www.mikeholt.com/reprint_request2000.php?id=3005


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

The mounting height in a basement is different. Can't remember the exact number, I thinks its 20 inches. Or is that just my silly cec talking again?

edit: looking at my old code books it looks like they took that rule out when they made the gfci rule it seems.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

andrew79 said:


> the mounting height in a basement is different. Can't remember the exact number, i thinks its 20 inches. Or is that just my silly cec talking again?


cec...


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't think of any code that would be applicable in a single family residence. If it were a multifamily with a common basement, you could possibly consider this a commercial space and then need to follow ADA requirements.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

cferg68 said:


> Is it acceptable and good practice to run 12/2 NM cable from the panel through the unfinished ceiling to a junction box above the wall and then use individual conductors in EMT from the junction box down and then horizontally across the wall (I've heard, read that it is hard to pull NM cable through conduit and it might be a violation if more than a certain distance) .


Yes. Done all the time. Easier to just sleeve the NM cable down the EMT instead of installing a junction box at each drop. Like Jim said you need a EMT to NM cable fitting to transition.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

cferg68 said:


> I know outlets in unfinished basement areas need to be GFCI protected. Can I wire it so I install one GFCI receptacle and the downstream ones are protected?


Connect the downstream receptacles to the LOAD terminals of the GFCI.


----------



## cferg68 (Jul 11, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> Yes. Done all the time. Easier to just sleeve the NM cable down the EMT instead of installing a junction box at each drop. Like Jim said you need a EMT to NM cable fitting to transition.


Thanks for your advice. Once the sleeved NM drops down to the first outlet, is it OK to just continue horizontally with NM cable sleeved in EMT to additional outlets?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

If the panel is on the same wall as the receptacles will be, conduit is my choice for the novice. Even a beginner can measure and cut sections of conduit to leave the panel and go to each box. Running NM up, then drilling and still having to buy EMT is silly.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

The only part that is tricky is bending the box offsets in the EMT. It takes a bit of practice to get them right. You can buy EMT offset fittings for the box to conduit if you don't want to bother learning. In that case then you just cut straight lengths of EMT and fasten to wall with clips and concrete screws.


----------

